

Ask HN: Live Streaming Server? - bryanjos

Hi, I'm looking for a good live streaming server. The application in which I would be using it would be mainly audio. I'm looking for something that can support multiple streams at once and from different sources (ex. a user's webcam). Any ideas?
======
ericosperrella
Wowza is really pretty good for video. I use it for 100k+ video streams a day
and it works fine.

~~~
bryanjos
Thanks I will give it a look.

